# Twitter For Your Haunt?



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I've started a Twitter for Love Manor, just as another way to spread spooky ideas throughout the world wide web. It's located at Love Manor Halloween (LoveManor) on Twitter

This got me thinking, who else has a Halloween-related Twitter account? If you do, post it here and lets start following each other.


----------



## lwaldeck (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't use mine exclusively for haunting/Halloween, but I do occasionally post pics and general things related...

(lwaldeck935) on Twitter


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I just added you.


----------



## creatrope (Oct 26, 2009)

*@creatrope halloween twitters*

hi - i've been posting links and comments for my halloween related projects to on twitter. it's not exclusively halloween, but it seems that's the fairly common theme for me.

creatrope (creatrope) on Twitter


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

https://twitter.com/sbtsea

i dont use it much as i too busy making things

https://twitter.com/ruggerz this is my main account i use for most of the time....


Ruggerz


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Tweet tweet!


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

my twitter is: tom_greenfield
i only post hallowen stuff now so please follow me and will follow you back  just tell me your from the list.


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 9, 2009)

I run a twitter account for Haunted House Startup

hauntstartup


----------

